# Castle pictures for inspiration



## Jess A (Nov 18, 2012)

Wondering how to design your castles when you're world building? 

Could always visit Google Images or go to the library, but I found this today: Burg Eltz castle Ed Harris | Most amazing castles in the world | World Travel Pictures, Australia Travel Pictures | Perth Now

Scroll down and click 'next' to see some more. Seventeen photos of interesting castles from around the world. Sometimes I find pictures help me to design aspects of my world, and in this case, castles/homes. Of course, they have to be functional as well. Some of the photos show where the castle is as well as what it looks like. On a cliff, on a hill, by a river, in the side of a mountain.

Anyone else want to share some castle pictures? I am not sure if this is in the right place - I consider this inspiration for world building hence I put it here.


----------



## Chilari (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. I also like Krak de Chevaliers and Kenilworth.


----------



## Graylorne (Nov 18, 2012)

Castles… we’ve got over 1,200 of them in the Netherlands. I’ll give you some links:

Muiderslot - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Loevestein - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Castle Brederode - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Ammersoyen Castle

Kastelen in Nederland

The last one is a Dutch site showing many of our castles, dating from the 12th century and later. It is all in Dutch, but there are many pictures included, so just enjoy the visible effect.


----------



## Jess A (Nov 19, 2012)

Great pictures, guys.








Why does this bring the movie _Willow_ to mind?

Some of the gardens in the castles are amazing, too. I adore fancy gardens.


----------



## Chilari (Nov 19, 2012)

Kenilworth Castle has a replica of the garden that was grown there for the visit of Elizabeth I. Documents were found describing it so they recreated it. There are tiny strawberries and an aviary and all sorts of cool things, it's amazing.


----------



## Jess A (Nov 19, 2012)

Chilari said:


> Kenilworth Castle has a replica of the garden that was grown there for the visit of Elizabeth I. Documents were found describing it so they recreated it. There are tiny strawberries and an aviary and all sorts of cool things, it's amazing.



That's great! Just looked at a few pictures online.







Some others - too many to count!

http://www.infohome.com.ua/articles/1870/1870_3.jpg

http://www.europebydesign.us/design1ourpolicy/Sissinghurst-castle-gardens.jpg

http://www.drummondcastlegardens.co.uk/site/images/uploaded/l_071217094853_204018-2_web.jpg


----------



## CupofJoe (Nov 19, 2012)

When it come to the fairytale castle look I really like Mont St Michel
But I am partial to CathÃ©drale Sainte-CÃ©cile d'Albi


----------



## Jess A (Nov 19, 2012)

CupofJoe said:


> When it come to the fairytale castle look I really like Mont St Michel
> But I am partial to CathÃ©drale Sainte-CÃ©cile d'Albi



Absolutely stunning! Mont St Michel strikes me as a fantastic monastery for a story. Also a stronghold for a high noble. 

The other one points out the buildings surrounding the castle, too. Medieval/historical villages are also fascinating, as are the structures of a historical castle/town.


----------



## Graylorne (Nov 19, 2012)

If you want an atmospheric garden, try this one. It is the Pandhof, the inner courtyard, part of the Cathedral of Utrecht (15th century). It boasts over 140 different plants and herbs.


----------



## Graylorne (Nov 19, 2012)

This one is nice, too. It's called the _Koppelpoort_ ('Linked Gates'), part of the former second city wall of Amersfoort. It is both a land- and a watergate (finished ca 1425). The gates were opened and closed daily by twelve o'clock, by _raddraaiers_ (wheel-turners)


----------



## Chilari (Nov 19, 2012)

Graylorne: I love Koppelpoort, it's one of my favourites. Such a beautiful place. I would love to visit it sometime, when I have money to go holidaying.

Little Storm Cloud: I have a feeling I've got some photos of the Kenilworth garden on my external HD; I just checked and they're not on my PC so I must have put them on backup. I went there about 3 or 4 years ago, not long after the garden opened, with my mum, my friend and her mum. It was a great day out. I'll have a look tomorrow when I dig out my external HD and backup my PC.


----------



## Jess A (Nov 20, 2012)

Chilari: That would be fantastic, I would love to see them when you get a chance! 

Keep the pictures coming, they are great!


----------



## Graylorne (Nov 20, 2012)

This is _De Waag,_ built as one of the city gates of Amsterdam. When the city walls were taken down to allow expansion, it became a _waag,_ that is a certified place to weigh commercial goods.







Kasteel De Haar. I's O.K. for atmosphere, but historically a sham. There was a medieval ruin on this spot and late 19th century a Dutch architect got a commission to rebuild it into a castle. This was the result.
Every year this is the scene of one of Europe's biggest Fantasy Festivals, the Elf Fantasy Fair.







Finally this one, for a real medieval castle. This is the '_s Gravensteen_ in Gent, Belgium. Home to the Counts of Flanders since mid-9th century.


----------



## Jess A (Nov 21, 2012)

Very nice  The fake one is interesting. I'd feel a little cheated.

What about the inside of a castle? It's nice to have some visuals when writing about characters inside the castle. Interior design is fun, especially when it reflects the castle's owner.













Castle hall. Dublin Castle.







Not quite indoors, but nice nonetheless.


----------



## Jess A (Nov 21, 2012)

Jodhpur castle.

Google Images list:

inside a castle - Google Search


----------



## Graylorne (Nov 21, 2012)

I couldn't find any Dutch interiors, but I can give you this: 

Hermitage Castle Feature Page on Undiscovered Scotland. It won't win prizes for nicest home in town or some such.


----------



## Gurkhal (Nov 21, 2012)

Beautiful images. Thanks for sharing.


----------

